# New York has let me down



## Sedorusc (Jan 11, 2013)

The surprise introduction of new gun laws in New York overnight has disappointed my friends and myself. Basically it got pushed around the three day public viewing so it would be passed.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Just the beginning!!!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Sad you guys are getting screwed by the same people who are in office to be your voice...It maybe time to move to a state, who will protect your rights.... that is the reason I moved from Illinois, you don't have any right to protect your self or your family ( unless you are in your home ), I lost my best friend to some a-hole who shot him in the back of the head for 7 bucks! That was the last straw, I moved to Arizona where you can carry to protect yourself and your family, hell here you can shoot to protect a third person! And the right to bear arms is in the states constitution.... I have carried a pistol for 20 years and never hurt anyone! I know it's hard to move from your home town, but let me tell you, it was the best thing we ever did! What's is more important, your family, or your friends? You will see who your real friends are when you move out of state, I only have a few, but I haven't lost one nights sleep over it, you will get home sick after a few years, put your stuff in storage (trust me) and go back, you will hate it after a few days and move back! Now your stuff is in storage and it didn't cost you $1000's to move it back! I learned it the hard way, now I tell everyone the right way, and they say you were right! After they moved back lol...


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

+1 hassell !!! this is one good reason to be "OLD"


----------



## bnkr244 (Dec 29, 2011)

Yea I'm in NY too. Very disappointed. Went from a 10 round limit to 7 for magazine capacity. What is that going to do for anyone? As well as registering to purchase ammunition and recorded sales of ammunition with quantity and id of purchaser. Registering all assault weapons is required. At least that's what the bill says, that oases the senate. Had to go to assembly and I'm not sure but they weren't expecting any problems.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Yeah, and what's this about a " military style feature such as a bayonet lug." what does that have to do with ANYTHING! So now they are gonna bring a knife to a gun fight! I sure hope Va doesn't go off the deep end and start implementing crap like this. This Cuomo is an idiot!! Shame on NY!


----------



## Sedorusc (Jan 11, 2013)

One of the guns I was looking at is a mosin nagat. Mass produced Russian rifle around ww2. Mass produced equals low cost (around $150), but it features a detachable bayonet. Does this now make this historical firearm illegal. I call bs on most of the laws they are passing. No Internet purchasing of ammunition and reapplying for permit every five years. All these do is bring more revenue in to the state. Speaking of which I'm going to start reloading my rifle shells. Anyone know a good book and a good setup to get me started? I'm going to be reloading my 30-06 and my .223. I refuse to pay more taxes to this state than I absolutely have to.


----------



## Paul-e (Sep 16, 2012)

HowlinRed said:


> Cuomo is an idiot!! Shame on NY!


Anyone care to guess who our next President will be?!?!?

I'd love to see a movement in NY to get every politician who voted for that nonsense, thrown out of office.


----------



## Sedorusc (Jan 11, 2013)

Cuomo is a fear monger. It is very apparent he has intentions of running in 2016. I don't think the country can take his yelling every time he would give a state address. Thankfully all but one of the reps from my area voted no


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

The Mosin Nagat just may quality under this law. Something to check into. This "seat of the pants" law making doesn't check on all weapons. They want to kill the AR platform gun any way can. They don't even know what a Mosin Nagat is, much less that it has a bayonet lug. And how did NY make this, "law" so fast. This is "drive through law making" at it's best!


----------



## Sedorusc (Jan 11, 2013)

Normally there is a three day viewing requirement for all proposed laws. He pressed this in a late night emergency voting so that people would not have the opportunity to stock up on arms and ammunition. Some of the reps made statements that they had less than 30 minutes to read the bill. It's off to the assembly now where they don't expect any problems.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Sedorusc said:


> Cuomo is a fear monger. It is very apparent he has intentions of running in 2016. I don't think the country can take his yelling every time he would give a state address. Thankfully all but one of the reps from my area voted no


Yeah, I heard him yell the other day, " It doesn't take 10 bullets to kill a deer." Now the jerk wad is making the 2nd Amendment a hunting issue. They just don't get it.


----------



## Sedorusc (Jan 11, 2013)

You guys should've heard his state of the state speech. There was so much yelling I couldn't turn the tv down low enough. He made some comments that bother me. "No one needs ten bullets to kill a deer. I'm not talking about taking away your guns. I own a shotgun. A remington shotgun" the last part makes me believe he doesn't own a gun. There is a local factory that assembles and produces remington parts. I think he was just trying to make those employees feel safer. The liberal media is pushing this too. A prominent newspaper in Syracuse the post standard had this exact headline- hurdle cleared: New York passes sweeping gun control laws.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

They are deffenetly using fear and emotion to there advantage. And using the 10 bullet thing to appeal to those who don't own a gun. They just use these terrible shootings to spin there agenda. Propaganda! Makes them look like they are doing something good for the people when we all know that a criminal is'nt gonna obey the law anyway.


----------



## Keatts (Dec 26, 2012)

Move to Okla..... We passed a bill that modified our CCL to make it a open carry law. I love Okla. get up in the morning a strap on the ole 44. Everyone got to love that. I know we do have some funny laws here least we got that one right, now waiting for Texas to copy us...lol


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Want better move to Az. LOL, we have always had an open carry in the state and now you can carry concealed without a permit.


----------



## Sedorusc (Jan 11, 2013)

My wife won't move 200 yards from her mother let alone so many thousand miles


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

OH Boy !!!


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Some of us have wished for 10 rounds of ammo while hunting. Be afraid, be very afraid that this could be only the beginning for these people who attempt to trample your 2nd amendment rights. The most dangerous thing in this country is a politician trying to get his name in the headlines, especially over public gun safety.

I do believe that this guy has a gun, otherwise why else would he need to yell so much? Must have lost hearing from shooting without proper protection.

On another note, we'd be glad to have all the gun manufactures that are in NY come to KS. Finally show the politicians how many jobs they could lose for their state.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

That is exactly what needs to happen, gun companies move to more gun friendly states.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I can tell ya all this for sure... I know a lot of blues that just went red in NY.....


----------



## Keatts (Dec 26, 2012)

Sedorusc bring the mother n law also....


----------



## Sedorusc (Jan 11, 2013)

Don't talk of such evil


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

itzDirty said:


> I can tell ya all this for sure... I know a lot of blues that just went red in NY.....


I was wondering when you were going to say something on this thread.Lol. But, I sure hope your new laws don't effect you to much.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

They do not effect me directly.... But That is beside the point. I do not own weapons they deem illegal but it is my choice.....


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

for now Rick......................


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

itzDirty said:


> They do not effect me directly.... But That is beside the point. I do not own weapons they deem illegal but it is my choice.....


I understand. I think it sucks either way!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Pretty sad one large city population who votes the way it does can screw a whole state !


----------



## Sedorusc (Jan 11, 2013)

Really wish we could separate into two states.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

They rammed this law thru so fast, nobody got a chance to actually read it. Seems the idiot politicians didnt exempt law enforcement from the law. Now the cops can't have more than 7 rounds lol.


----------

